

Virtual 3-D ‘knitting’ adds new stitch for graphic artists - sirteno
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/projects/stitchmeshes/

======
blahedo
They've made a tea cosy for the Standard Teapot! Fantastic.

------
Corvinex
Doesn't this have a potential use in "printed clothing"?

~~~
hardwear
no, it is a computer simulation of knitted clothing, as for a video game.

~~~
silentOpen
And our nascent dynamic fabricator pipelines? Robo-knitting definitely by
2040?

~~~
inetsee
Computer controlled knitting machines already exist. I doubt if it will take
28 more years before someone figures out how to connect a computer with design
software up to a computer controlled knitting machine.

~~~
Kliment
It has, in fact, been done. <http://learn.adafruit.com/electroknit>

I have a knitting machine that is programmable (with punch cards). It's not
exactly computer controlled, but it is pretty awesome.

